# Race Valeting Vs Nighthawk Black Honda Civic Type R FN-2



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

This car has been booked in for a while now and with the owners wife dropping the car down last sunday I had in my hands for a week as they couldn't collect again till this weekend.

Mind you in the meantime I had the Alpina,M5 and my father-in-laws Saab 93 to do but set myself 2-3 days to sort the Civic out.

On arrival the car had the usual road grime from this time of the year plus a quick inspection should up some horrific swirls and sanding marks from a repair and also some nice round t-cut marks on the rear Qtr.

Anyway here's the car before:










After:










Before:










After:










Firstly the wheels were cleaned using some As smart wheels and a setection of brushes, the tyres and arches were cleaned using BH hdsurfex.

The car was then spray with some hdsurfex to the lowers to help break up some of the crud, rinsed straightaway.

The car was then foamed using egs hyper wash and left to dwell for 5 mins before rinsing, car was looking pretty clean from all the dirt now so time for the 2bm wash using a zyol sponge and some hypre wash.

Car was then taken in the unit ready for claying, I used soe BH soft clay as I knew the soft Honda paint would marr badly with anything else.

Before:










After half a the roof:










Once all the car was clayed I then got straight on with polishing, started on the bonnet with the makita and a megs polishing pad and some 3m extrafine mixed with ultrafina, I knew this combo worked well on the last two Black Honda's I've done.

Paintwork inspection:





































Never let the dealers try a polish a mark out or this is what you'll get!!!!



















2 hits was achieving these results on the bonnet, some deeper marks remained but It was only in for a minor correction.





































Once all the correcting was done, I went over the car with some ultrafina se on a red finishing pad, then given a IPA wipedown followed by 2x coats of blackfire paint protection sealant.

The wheels were sealed with Zaino CS, the tyres dressed with CG new look trim gel, the arches with 303, the door/boot shut got polished with blackfire and also the paint protecion applied, the exterior plastics were also treated with 303, glass cleaned using AG fast glass and then 2x coats of rainx applied, exhausts polished using britemax twins.

These were the results of just the blackfire paint protection:




























Looking pretty good if I say so myself.

Then as the owner wanted a upgraded wax I opted for the Zymol concours, this was applied by applicator panel at a time followed by a good buff with 2 mf's on each panel to ensure that all the wax was removed avoiding any wax holograms.

Then popped to the train station to collect then owner and the car was rolled out by this time the clouds had come over but they were over the moon 










Job complete in 22 hrs.

Thanks for looking 
Paul​


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweeet, those sun shots look amazing!

Very nice indeeeed :thumb:


DA or rotary?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Sweeet, those sun shots look amazing!
> 
> Very nice indeeeed :thumb:
> 
> DA or rotary?


Cheers Adam

Yes I did come up great, I used the makita for the majority of the correction then finished down with the DA.

When you got the M3 I'll have to pop down and say hello.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Cheers Adam
> 
> Yes I did come up great, I used the makita for the majority of the correction then finished down with the DA.
> 
> When you got the M3 I'll have to pop down and say hello.


Cool, I see more people finishing down with DA now. Is it just easier to finish down without worry of holograms or stickyness?

Yeh still on for Monday, getting dropped off at about half 5 then picked up Wednesday evening if the weathers alright. I'll probably work more later hours than early ones lol 

You can come down as soon as I've found a good combo and done some 'flawless' correcting  Not when I'm having a mare


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely job, which blackfire product did you use?


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

looking good


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

> Looking pretty good if I say so myself.


 :lol: This mad me laugh.

But yes, it does look good indeed. :thumb:


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

crackin job  that paint was a swiryl mess


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Cool, I see more people finishing down with DA now. Is it just easier to finish down without worry of holograms or stickyness?
> 
> Yeh still on for Monday, getting dropped off at about half 5 then picked up Wednesday evening if the weathers alright. I'll probably work more later hours than early ones lol
> 
> You can come down as soon as I've found a good combo and done some 'flawless' correcting  Not when I'm having a mare


Yeah I just find it a little easier and quicker to finish down with the DA on soft sticky paints.

I'll be ringing you for direction them mate, got a Audi S8 in monday but will pop over in the evening. 



slrestoration said:


> Lovely job, which blackfire product did you use?


I used the Blackfire All finish Paint Protection 2x coats:thumb: followed by a layer of Zymol Concours.



liammc said:


> crackin job  that paint was a swiryl mess


Thanks, yes she was looking a little worse for ware.

Paul


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Yeah I just find it a little easier and quicker to finish down with the DA on soft sticky paints.
> 
> I'll be ringing you for direction them mate, got a Audi S8 in monday but will pop over in the evening.


Audi S8?! Nice, I love big hairy germans 

Yeh no probs, il give you postcode or something. It's opposite Fareham motor park with Sparshats, Ford n all that jazz. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Audi S8?! Nice, I love big hairy germans
> 
> Yeh no probs, il give you postcode or something. It's opposite Fareham motor park with Sparshats, Ford n all that jazz. :thumb:


Oh yeah I know :thumb:, its the S8 I did earlier in the year just in for a protection.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work there.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the comments folks


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

What a great job! Some good photographs there. Owner must have been chuffed. Will remember the info on using BH soft on Hondas. Thanks for this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Cullers said:


> What a great job! Some good photographs there. Owner must have been chuffed. Will remember the info on using BH soft on Hondas. Thanks for this.


I've found that this and the sonus green are both good on honda's most other clays seem to marr the sot paint.

Not that it matters though if your correcting anyway, but good to know for just protection details.

Paul


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work Paul:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice job Paul. Considering the car is only 4-5 years old that paintwork looked to be really swirled, guess thats caused by the bucket and sponge brigade at the local B and Q:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Nice job Paul. Considering the car is only 4-5 years old that paintwork looked to be really swirled, guess thats caused by the bucket and sponge brigade at the local B and Q:thumb:


The car was only 2.5 yrs old :thumb: and yes the local poles at Adsa have been cleaning it 

Rgds
Paul


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice paul clad to see u r still ploding on any news on the better half?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

tom_k said:


> very nice paul clad to see u r still ploding on any news on the better half?


Yeah still plodding alone mate, still nothing mate but she's due tuesday.

I keep telling its going to be a xmas day baby. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Always good to see a shiny black car!

Quality work as usual mate...

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Paul :thumb:


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

looks really good.think i need to machine polish mine now


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Cheers Folks, must say I don't envy black honda owners in the slightest.

The paintwork is soo soft and marrs so easily, must be really hard keeping it looking good all year round.


----------



## owen86 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tell me about it, iv got an FN2 in the same black, the paint is sooooo soft, even if you look at it funny it marks!!!

I found I got pretty good correction using lime prime on megs polishing pad thats how soft the paint is!!

Great write up and pics on this one dude!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

owen86 said:


> Tell me about it, iv got an FN2 in the same black, the paint is sooooo soft, even if you look at it funny it marks!!!
> 
> I found I got pretty good correction using lime prime on megs polishing pad thats how soft the paint is!!
> 
> Great write up and pics on this one dude!


Yes it certainly is soft, If it was a enhancement I would of gone with the LP combo but the swirls were pretty deep and although the paintwork is soft it just needed the extra bit more.

If I have 1 it would be garaged all winter hibernating and only come out in the sun :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent level of correction, they dont need much do they in terms of cut to really knock the marks back - but the caveat is that you have to take great care to ensure perfection in terms of clairty in the finish - looks like you've achieved that nicely, good work


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Excellent level of correction, they dont need much do they in terms of cut to really knock the marks back - but the caveat is that you have to take great care to ensure perfection in terms of clairty in the finish - looks like you've achieved that nicely, good work


Thanks Dave

No from doing a few black Civic's I knew they were nice and easy to correct, but its as you say finishing down and keeping the clarity to the finish thats the harder part.

Paul


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Race Valeting said:


> Yeah still plodding alone mate, still nothing mate but she's due tuesday.
> 
> I keep telling its going to be a xmas day baby. :thumb:


how nice would that be if its a christmas baby the little one will be wondering what mum and dad wished for  hope it goes well.

mery christmas and happy new year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

tom_k said:


> how nice would that be if its a christmas baby the little one will be wondering what mum and dad wished for  hope it goes well.
> 
> mery christmas and happy new year.


Yeah tell me about.

You to mate, hope santa brings lots of detailing goodies 

Paul


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cracking work, Some super 50/50 shots aswell, I love blackfire sealent at the mo aswell, real easy to use and leave a really slick wet looking surface.
Top lob.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Deanvtec said:


> Cracking work, Some super 50/50 shots aswell, I love blackfire sealent at the mo aswell, real easy to use and leave a really slick wet looking surface.
> Top lob.:thumb:


Thanks Dean

Yeah i'm really liking the blackfire too, shame I didn't buy it earlier on.

Excellent VFM and super slick results.

Paul


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work:thumb:


----------

